# Gehäuse Lüfter wie einstellen ?



## chinmera (12. Juni 2017)

*Gehäuse Lüfter wie einstellen ?*

Hallo.

Ich habe 3 Gehäuselüfter ( 3 PIN )
2 vorne rein 
1 oben hinten raus .

Momentan sind die per Gehäusesteuerung geregelt. 

Voll-Langsam-aus

Meine Idee wäre die vorderen 2 per Gehäusesteuerung auf Langsam und den Hinteren auf 4 PIN tauschen ( ist defekt ) und ihn über das Mainboard regeln lassen.


Sinnvoll oder nicht


Eckdaten

*CPU:* Skylake i5 6600 3,30 GHz / EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis *Netzteil:* BeQuiet Pure Power L8 630 W
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Nitro R9 390 8GB GDDR5 *RAM:* 16GB Crucial DDR4 2133 *Festplatten:* *SSD *Samsung 850 EVO 256 GB SSD *HHD* 2x Seagate  1TB
*Gehäuse:* Cooltek Antiphon


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter wie einstellen ?*

Case-Lüfter kannst du idR mit 7V / ohne Regelung (wenn nicht zu laut) laufen lassen.
Es geht nur darum, dass die warme Suppe irgendwie da raus kommt.

Wenn dir also ein spürbarer Luftstrom entgegenkommt, reicht das völlig aus.


----------



## chinmera (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter wie einstellen ?*

Ok.

Dachte nur das beim Spielen sich die Temperatur  sowieso erhöht, könnte der Hintere sich  dann auch schneller Drehen und die warme Luft schneller rausbefördern. Würde mir das umstellen bei der Steuerung ersparen.


----------



## buggs001 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter wie einstellen ?*

Ich habe meinen oberen 4pin Gehäuselüfter per Y-Adapter an den CPU-Lüfter dazugeschlossen und finde diese Kombi ideal.

Wenn der CPU "warm" wird, da sie entweder einiges zu tun hat, oder auch die Grafikkarte einheizt, dreht auch dieser schneller und das Gehäuse wird gut entlüftet.
Je nach Lüfterkurve der CPU wird auch der Drehzahlbereich von unhörbar bis volle UPM, je nach CPU-Temp, voll ausgenutzt.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter wie einstellen ?*



chinmera schrieb:


> Dachte nur das beim Spielen sich die Temperatur  sowieso erhöht, könnte der Hintere sich  dann auch schneller
> Drehen und die warme Luft schneller rausbefördern. Würde mir das umstellen bei der Steuerung ersparen.


Da hast du richtig gedacht aber im Bios gibt es meist nur die Wahl zwischen System und CPU Temperatur als Basis für die Lüfterdrehzahl.
Um die Gehäuselüfter abhängig von der Grafikkartentemperatur zu regeln braucht man eine Software wie z.B. Argus Monitor (kostet was).
Da kann man auch einstellen, daß die Gehäuselüfter genau wie die Grafikkartenlüfter unter einer bestimmten Temperatur gar nicht drehen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter wie einstellen ?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Um die Gehäuselüfter abhängig von der Grafikkartentemperatur zu regeln braucht man eine Software wie z.B. Argus Monitor (kostet was).



Oder... eine Lüftersteuerung die auch die Möglichkeit bietet, wie die NZXT Grid+ ! Brauch man auch Geld für...


----------

